# The day I quit fishing the Ohio River...



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Is the day I find one of these:

http://news.enquirer.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061129/NEWS01/311290029/1077/COL02

Seems to happen on a too frequent basis where I fish (downtown Cinci). It sure would ruin a day quick. I mean, if you snagged one and reeled it up, and knew that if you took it off the hook it would sink back down and probably get lost, would you be obligated to hold onto it until the authorities came?

Not trying to be morbid, this just seems like the 5th or 6th this year alone. And half the time they're "discovered" by anglers (not in this case).


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And I can't even imagine the decision to sit and wait until the authorities showed up. How long would it take for police, Coast Guard, Water Patrol or whoever to show at your location? And you'd have to be sure that the body didn't float away or fall apart or "pop" in the meantime. It makes me shudder to even think about it. 

I'd really hate it on a cloudy night with low visibilty at around 2:00 a.m. when there's not a soul around. YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UFM82


----------



## Samjw08 (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah that would suck but it could happen to you at any body of water though


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

found one on erie in cleveland ,beginning of summer. only took 10 minutes for the C.G. to come out. erie feeling,no pun intended.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Now if?? such a thing happened and there were some decent lures snaged on their britches, would you be able to keep them???


----------



## BassMasterFlash (Oct 3, 2006)

Finder's keepers.


----------



## GotStripes (Dec 10, 2006)

Only if they were hooked in the mouth. Must release all snagged.....uh....yeah


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Another one jumped last night off the I-75 Bridge; hasn't been found; be on the lookout!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

GotStripes said:


> Only if they were hooked in the mouth. Must release all snagged.....uh....yeah


CHRIS!!!!!!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i deleted what i typed for your information i wasnt trying to be morbid


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't be morbid, let this thread go away.
Cady


----------

